# Problemas con la Hora

## diegoto

Que tal gente, desde hace un tiempo tengo un problema con la hora de mi PC, cuando ingreso a Linux tengo la hora mediante NTP que se actualiza periódicamente, y cuando entro en Windows esta se modifica, y se atrasa generalmente. Tambien dudo que este fallando algo de la BIOS ya que sin utilizar NTP la hora se atrasa en Linux.

HOy justo lei el log del kernel, y me encontre con esto:

```

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 54 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 54 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 54 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 4

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 55 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 5

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 56 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 57 to 6

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 57 to 7

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 57 to 7

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 57 to 7

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 58 to 7

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 58 to 7

time.c: can't update CMOS clock from 58 to 7

```

----------

## sag

¿Has probado a cambiar la hora a mano con date?

¿Te pasa lo mismo?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 */etc/conf.d/clock wrote:*   

> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> 
> # Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then
> 
> # set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then
> ...

 

Por defecto viene seteado en UTC, no será eso lo que te desfasa la hora?

Salud!

----------

## diegoto

Si utilice el date tambien y pasa lo mismo.

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/clock 

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE='Brazil/East'

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

----------

## dr0w zyl0n

Si tienes dual boot con Windows deberias tener el /etc/conf.d/clock configurado en "local" NO en "UTC". Windows siempre asume que el reloj de la BIOS está en tiempo local y no universal.

Saludos,

----------

